# J'Bo Down under



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2005)

Well i am back  with a Tim Tam addiction 

I am settled into my new job and new Country. We are really lovin Perth. The ocean is our backyard and the people are great (except for our crack head neighbors).

It has taken a while to understand the lingo here in Oz and it has taken even longer to adjust to the food and the cost of living. I am lovin those Tim Tams  and all of the no sugar added food here (Tim Tams excluded of course). 

Today was my 2nd day back at the gym. Last Wednesday I did a boot camp class that left me unable to move   for 4 days.

I am not used to the weight conversions yet so i have some adjustments to do next monday. 

Monday July 25 / 05
Leg Press
Single Leg Press
Lying Leg Curls
Butt Blaster
Superset 1: Bent Over BB Rows
Superset 1: Straight Arm Cable Pressdowns
Superset 2: Seated Cable Rows
Superset 2: Swiss ball Hyperextensions
Triset: Weighted Crunches
Triset: Plank Holds
Triset: Reverse Crunches

I cant remember the weights. I went light because I am still getting used to the Lb to Kg conversion thing   

Food: 
Meal one: post workout: 1 cup yummy Aussie yogurt, 1 cup yummy Aussie meisli with no sugar added 
Meal two: steak, vegs, and 2 small pieces of bread (i promise)
Meal three: protein shake, pear
Meal four: chicken and rice on the barbie

I am not too concerned about what i eat nowadays. Just as long as i am getting some proper nutrition to repair from training. 

I am going to start playing beach volleyball, if they have it here. This country is the largest sport watching/playing country on earth. 

Everyone let me know how your going. I need to know since i have been out of the loop. I still cant believe i live in Australia


----------



## Rissole (Jul 24, 2005)

Woo hoo....!!  
Yes Jenny your here    Stop mentioing tim tams around me...  Have you tried shot gunning them yet??   How expensive is protien and protien bars 
With your w8 conversion, just remember that the plates should be around the same size....
I need to email you about some team building stuff... i gotta do a small camp this weekend


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2005)

I've missed you Ms OZ!!!  I'm so glad you're settling in nicely!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2005)

And do you see my ticker, 4 DAYS baby


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> And do you see my ticker, 4 DAYS baby


* Oh yes...3 days  I also see how hot your lookin.  good job. I miss you too.*



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Woo hoo....!!
> Yes Jenny your here    Stop mentioing tim tams around me...  Have you tried shot gunning them yet??   How expensive is protien and protien bars
> With your w8 conversion, just remember that the plates should be around the same size....
> I need to email you about some team building stuff... i gotta do a small camp this weekend



*Shot gunning Tim Tams? I have bite the ends off and sucked milk through them....mmmmmm good  Lets not talk about supplement prices. I am ordering everything from back home cause its cheaper still then buying it here.  Got the email and sent a reply. 

How yah going everyone?

Where is NT and Burner?*


----------



## maniclion (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey hey, my other favorite Jen is in.  I thought they used metric in Canada too?  See if you'd have moved to Hawaii the ocean could be your front yard, backyard and yur neighbor   By the way they aren't crackheads, Aussies just drink a hell of alot get used to'em


----------



## maniclion (Jul 25, 2005)

Tim Tams were the second thing I had over there, they helped get rid of that foul taste of the vegemite cracker the girl I had met gave me.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> *Shot gunning Tim Tams? I have bite the ends off and sucked milk through them....mmmmmm good  Lets not talk about supplement prices. I am ordering everything from back home cause its cheaper still then buying it here.  Got the email and sent a reply.
> 
> How yah going everyone?
> 
> Where is NT and Burner?*


Nt and Burner??  Burner dropped in today for the first time in ages...

When i shot gun a Tim Tam it's the opposing corners off, then suck coffee through them. The hot liquid makes them go soft really fast so it's BAM straight into the mouth  Do you like caramel ones   Ohhh Yeahhh  *drool* How many types have you tried??
I have got a pretty cheap place i get stuff here in Newcastle, tell me the kind of stuff you want and i'll see what prices i can get for you 
Will need to ask you a question or 2 on the river crossing one but i think they will be perfect  Thanks hun 

I'm so glad your back


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Tim Tams were the second thing I had over there, they helped get rid of that foul taste of the vegemite cracker the girl I had met gave me.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2005)

What the hell is a tim tam???


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2005)

Jenny, you're not eating cookies are you


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm here


----------



## VonDrunk (Aug 3, 2005)

*Hey J'Bo*

It's been a long time and I am basically a lurker now, but you really helped me with my training and nutrition over a year ago.  Things are going well for me and it sounds like things are good for you in Australia...  

Thanks again for all your help back in the day

Von Drunk


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey darlin' .... how goes the Aussie experience?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 20, 2005)

Come on Jenny... I miss you


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Where is NT and Burner?[/B]


G'day, my Canadian transplant!

I've been around. Life has been sucking for me lately. Might be taking a bit a drastic couse of action to right things. I may get a job as a contractor in Afghansitan for almost a year. 
Glad to hear that you are doing great! I will check in from time to time.
mike


----------

